# Iron Out - Sodium Bisulfite?



## DarkspARCS (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi folks!

I've been having a wonderful time locating needed chems. I've been reading chemical product ingredient lists trying to find suitable alternatives.

I recently found a Rust Stain Remover at Walmart called Iron Out, which also claims to whiten laundry and clean rusts from toilets, baths, and appliances. it claims to soften water as well.

The main ingredient listed is Sodium hydrosulfite, followed by Sodium Bisulfite.

Can I use this product to drop gold out of solution - replacing the hard-to-find Sodium Metabisulphate?

Thanks!


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 24, 2011)

This has been discussed before.
I have found the best place to find sodium metabisulphite (SMB) is a wine making supply shop.If you can't find one locally,then try an internet search.

Jim

Thanks Claudie for catching the ate - ite mistake


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jan 24, 2011)

yes, I agree, winemaking supply shops are the best source. You can reasonably expect in the $10-13 range for a 5 pound sack. At least , that's what I can get it for at a place called Jasper's near where I live.

BTW.. is there ANYTHING worse than catching a good wiff of SMB whether it's dissolved in water or in your AR?... oh my god, it just stays with you all day.. :shock:


----------



## Claudie (Jan 24, 2011)

*"Bonide Stump Out"* 
The active ingredient in this product is Sodium Metabisul*fite.*
Now where is that guy who teaches us the difference between Sodium Metabisul*fite* & Sodium Metabisul*phate*?


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jan 24, 2011)

you mean sodium metabisulfite and sodium bisulfite?..


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 24, 2011)

AuMINIMayhem said:


> you mean sodium metabisulfite and sodium bisulfite?..



Both of those will work.
Its the "ate" instead of "ite" you don't want.

Jim


----------



## DarkspARCS (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys... so, I discovered a product called Iron out containing Sodium Hydrosulf ITE, and Sodium Bisulf ITE.

Can I use this in place of smb?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 25, 2011)

It is said to work,but others had problems with it;

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=6763&p=68712&hilit=iron+out#p68712


DMG and sodium chlorate are hard to find,SMB shouldn't be that hard to find,I would only use a product like this if I had to.And you should experiment with it first.

Jim


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jan 26, 2011)

DarkspARCS said:


> Thanks guys... so, I discovered a product called Iron out containing Sodium Hydrosulf ITE, and Sodium Bisulf ITE.
> 
> Can I use this in place of smb?



Honestly, I'd just go with what is known to work.. I too, in the beginning thought of Iron Out (I may have even posted something on the boards way back when I first joined about it)..

If you take anything away from these boards, I would just keep it in mind.. if there was such a "shortcut", you wouldn't hear about SMB, etc.. just sayin'. I'm not giving you a hard time, I've been there too. I'm just saying these guys know what they're talking about, I'd just stick with what is known. Don't forget, in trying to find shortcuts, you're introducing all sorts of variables that perhaps other members on here may not be able to account for. These are chemical reactions we're dealing with here and not to sound too dramatic, but there's all sorts of things that could happen when you stray away from already established processes. Fires, Explosions, Poisonous Clouds, boilo-overs, highly exothermic reactions.. I'd pass. 8) 



jimdoc said:


> SMB shouldn't be that hard to find,I would only use a product like this if I had to.And you should experiment with it first.
> 
> Jim



I agree with Jim, SMB is very easy to find online and at your local home wine-making supplier. Most metropolitan areas will have at least one shop for wine-making enthusiasts. 8) 

I think that Shore International place sells it as "storm precipitant" if I'm not mistaken. :lol: :lol: :lol: (Sorry, it's rediculously overpriced if I remember correctly and I think they're not taken terribly serious by many on the boards, so it was kind of a joke.. just buy SMB online.. you'll do well. Expect about $10-15 for a 5 pound bag.)


Derek


----------



## DarkspARCS (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys! I'll do both... experiment ith the Iron Out while continuing to keep my eye out for true smb.


----------



## Oz (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.chemistrystore.com/Chemicals_S_Z-Sodium_Metabisulfite.html


----------



## DarkspARCS (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Oz...

Yesterday I discovered a gold mining / rock hound business full of resources, equipment, info, contacts, etc. tucked away in a nook in a part of town I dont generally frequent called Desert Outfitters.

My time will now be taken up resourcing with them now too... lol. They gave me a chemical resource I'll need to look at.


----------

